

PURE Plagiarism of my personal Website V2 - attackemartin
http://www.skct.edu.in:8083/t12/connect/home.html

======
attackemartin
they deserve a serious shitstorm
<https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tacheyons-12/169212509844277>

------
attackemartin
and another one copied my site <http://attackemart.in>

